# First smoke on Smoke Hollow Gasser



## backyardgriller (Dec 30, 2006)

I just completed my first smoke on my new Smoke Hollow gasser.  I'm used to smoking on a horizontal charcoal/wood smoker so this was a bit of a change of pace.  It all turned out well, though.

It took a while to get up to temp, but once it got there, it was consistent.

I smoked 2 racks of baby backs and 1 rack of spare ribs.

Here's the results:


----------



## meowey (Dec 30, 2006)

Good lookin' food! (Drooling on laptop)

That smoker sure looks a lot like my GOSM.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## backyardgriller (Dec 30, 2006)

It's very similar to a GOSM.  There some higher level people from CFM that make the Smoke Hollow series.  The new company is Outdoor Leisure Products.  Their website is http://www.olp-inc.com if you want to take a look at what they make.

There is one feature that i never really liked about the GOSM that has been taken care of on the Smoke Hollow.  It has a magnetic latch rather than the spring loaded handle.

I work for Gander Mountain so I've been around both for a while and we've had some trouble with the spring handle falling apart or bending the door so it wouldn't close tightly.

Other than that relatively minor point, they are both really good units.


----------



## meowey (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  Will Look at the website.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 31, 2006)

alright alright--
we got a resident gander mountain dude in house!!!

kool---


----------



## whnovak (Jan 6, 2007)

I just purchased the Smoke Hollow No. 5 Gasser at Gander Mountain and am in the process of "seasoning" it for my first smoke on anything tomorrow.  The assembly instructions that came with the unit were straight forward.  Don't panic when unpacking it though, since they use an empty box as part of the packing materials to fill-up the void space in the carton.  All the required parts were in the other boxes contained in the carton.  Don't loose any of the bolts or nuts, there aren't any extra.


----------



## backyardgriller (Jan 6, 2007)

I hope you enjoy using it.  My first experience was great.  I was really impressed with it's performance and the results.  Let us know how it goes and take some pictures.  By the way, welcome to the forums.


----------



## oar (Jan 6, 2007)

I was given one of these Smoke Hollows for Christmas.  It is the #6.
Mentioned here is Seasoning the unit.  I can't recall anything about that in the instructions.  So my questions is How is this unti seasoneed?

Thanks for the help.  I love this site.

Matt


----------



## backyardgriller (Jan 6, 2007)

According to my instruction book, the seasoning procedure is pretty simple.

1.  Add water to the water bowl.
2.  Add some wood to the wood box.
3.  Run on low (about 140 degrees) for 1 hour.

After that, you are ready to cook.

PS:  Let us know how it goes the first time you cook with it.  Take pictures if you can..  we like that.


----------



## smokin stang (Jan 6, 2007)

I have the 38 X 20 X 14 Smoke Hollow Gas Smoker that I also purchased from Gander Mountain.  I seasoned mine by rubbing lard all over the interior and letting it smoke for two hours.  You might want to replace the heavy cast iron smoker box with a cut down metal coffee can to get the wood chips/chunks smoking a lot faster.  This is a nice smoker especially when you install a gas control valve on it with a thermostat.


----------



## whnovak (Jan 7, 2007)

Smoking Stang,
Where do you get the gas control valve with thermostat?  I just checked my inside temperature with an oven thermometer.  The Smoke Hollow Door Gage reads 80 to 100 degrees lower than the oven gage.


----------



## smokin stang (Jan 7, 2007)

Whnovak,
     My gauge on the door was way off just like yours is.  I ordered a 3 inch dial from barbeque bonanza that has the 3 colored face (red, blue, cream) divided into pie sections.  It works pretty good.  As far as the gas control valve is concerned, you will need a pilot generator, aluminum tubing, oven thermostat, and the gas control valve itself. Check out Cajunsmokers thread under propane smoker modifications.

I just PM'd you with the part numbers


----------



## jeremy (Jan 11, 2007)

Anyone else have problems with their door thermometer being off? On a smoke hollow gasser! Just got one for Christmas and haven't tried it yet. Wonder what I should do?


----------



## oillogger (Jan 11, 2007)

Calibrate it using boiling water to 212F.  No matter where you live on planet Earth using 212F for boiling water will be close enough.


----------



## smokin stang (Jan 11, 2007)

Jeremy,
     You can contact the people at Outdoor Leisure Products.  They make the Smoke Hollow Smokers.  Here is their phone number and e-mail address.

P: 417.455.9663 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## jeremy (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info Smokin Stang! I will try calibrating it if I can. If not I will contact them and see what they say about it.


----------



## jmastera (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a Smoke Hollow Electric and my door thermo was off about 60 degrees low.  I contacted OLP and they are sending me out a new one.  No explanation as to why it would be so far off but as long as the new one works I am happy.  I bought a Maverick ET-7 dual probe to be safe, one probe for the food the other for the internal temp.


----------



## guitarcook (Aug 25, 2010)

Those look like I expected mine to turn out!  However, mine did not turn out!

1) What temp were you running at?

2) How long were they on?

How long did it take to start smoking and did you have to add more wood before they were done?


----------

